# Tapping PEX line for ice maker



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

How does one tap a PEX run for an ice maker? I'm used to the saddle clamp taps that drill themselves into the copper. One thought was to cut the pex and insert a piece of copper, say 6", just for the tap, but that seems silly. Thoughts?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You'd just need to install an appropriate pex fitting to transition to a tee. Can't do anything as simple as the old saddle/needle valves. A threaded connection as opposed to a pierced connection will give better water flow (no hollow ice cubes 2 years down the road).


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

They make pex connectors for this both the crimp and shakbite style ,They carry them at the box stores at least mine do


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, that makes sense. Put a tee in there, the main flow goes straight, and then off the tee I just reduce the size to the tubing needed for the ice maker. Great! Off to the big box store I go again... and again... and again...


----------



## scotty123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Home depot carries a 1/2 barb x 1/2 barb x 1/4 comp valve that would would perfectly.


----------

